# adding a MS-DOS font



## unicef2k (Apr 17, 2001)

I like 'Courier New' size 10, is it possible to modify the default MS-DOS font to that font?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Open an MS-DOS Prompt window. 
Press Alt + Spacebar. 
Click *Properties*. 
Click the *Font* tab. 
Under Font, you can change the font. 
You can also change its size under Size. 
When finished, click OK to save your settings


----------



## unicef2k (Apr 17, 2001)

The only fonts available is Lucida Console and Raster Fonts, I want to add Courier new to the list. How do I do that? 

BTW, I have win 2k


----------

